# Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2008)

Werbung 

*PureFishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder​*
Nachdem Pure Fishing zum langfristigen Partner geworden ist, gibt's nun jeden Monat was zu gewinnen. 

Zum einen wird jeden Monat Gerät oder Zubehör der Marken, die Pure Fishing verkauft, unter neuangemeldeten Mitgliedern verlost. 

Also von den Marken Berkley, ABU Garcia, Fenwick, Stren, Mitchell, Spider oder 7Strand. 

Zum anderen wurden auch die „Altmember" nicht von Pure Fishing vergessen - die müssen aber was dafür tun )) 

Und zwar hier:
*Diesen Monat machen wir euch es wirklich einfach: Ihr müsst euch nur im Thread melden, dass ihr die Rolle gewinnen wollt..*


*Der Gewinn November​*
*1132784 Mitchell GiTa​*







Die GiTa ist eine speziell ausgestattete Rollen-Serie für das Pilk- und Spinnfischen im Salzwasser. Durch die salzwasserresistente Lackierung ist die Rolle perfekt gegen äußere Einflüsse geschützt. Die drei Modelle sind mit 4 verkapselten HPCR* Kugellagern ausgestattet, die für einen traumhaften Lauf sorgen. Instant-Anti-Reverse Rücklaufsperr-System (IAR), extrem feinfühliges Multidisk-Frontbremsensystem, großes Antidrall-Schnurlaufröllchen, Metallspule, Kunststoff-Ersatzspule und ein kraftvoll übersetztes Getriebe machen diese Rollen-Serie auch für den kleineren Geldbeutel interessant!

VP: 94,90€


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (1. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Ich nehme die gerne


----------



## Jule_88 (1. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Will ich haben !!!! :vik:


----------



## _Pepe_ (1. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Da mische ich auch mit...

:q Ich will sie auch !!! :q


----------



## GreenMonsta (1. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Super Rolle,da ich grad noch eine schöne suche würde es ja passen 

lg,Ben


----------



## CarpJäger Schotti (1. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Die würde ich natürlich auch nicht verschmähen *g*


----------



## Micha:R (1. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

aufjedenfall.....  das wäre mal klasse  die rolle zubekommen =)


----------



## Bramo (1. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Ich möchte die auch gern haben :q


----------



## Cobra HH (1. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

|director:((( Bescheid
so für die rolle gemeldet


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (1. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

*Ja is denn scho Weihnachten?  
*


----------



## GEuwe (1. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Möchte auch gern eine haben:vik:


----------



## hecq (1. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

melde mich hiermit zur rolle <:


----------



## Hechtchris (1. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Ich hät gern die Rolle ! :vik::vik:


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (1. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

#x Nehm sie gern


----------



## BadnerPower (1. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Ich würde sie auch gerne nehmen!


----------



## loki73 (1. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

ich meld mich auch freiwillig zum testen :vik:


----------



## ZanderKai (1. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Ich melde mich auch mal :m


----------



## Ulli3D (1. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Ich würd' die rolle auch nehmen :g


----------



## Carpi107 (1. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Ich würd mich über diese Rolle auch freuen!


----------



## Camouflage (1. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

ich ebenso,..


----------



## onze (1. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

ich auch


----------



## katasen (1. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

meldung


----------



## Eisenhelm (1. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Ich würde sie auch nehmen.


----------



## sven123 (1. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

ich nehm sie auch!


----------



## gringo92 (1. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Ich würde sie auch gerne nehmen !


----------



## Dirk_001 (1. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Da sag ich doch nicht nein |supergri
Die hätte ich gerne !


----------



## Waagemann (1. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Ich meld mich auch#6!


----------



## Pulheimer27 (1. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Wenns denn unbedingt sein muss .... |supergri

Her damit


----------



## Chris_360 (1. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

ich möchte mich auch gerne dafür melden ,-)


----------



## BMG619 (1. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Ich würde die Rolle auch gerne haben.


----------



## Esoxfan (1. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Da mach ich doch auch gern mit 




Gruß Daniel


----------



## forellenkitzler (1. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

auch haben will, also ich melde mich hiermit.......

okay gewonnen ätsch.....|supergri


----------



## Case (1. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

ich will die Rolle auch gewinnen.

Case


----------



## TOVO (1. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Für diese Rolle hätte ich auch noch ne freie Rute!


                                         Gruß TOVO


----------



## yassin (1. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

:k :lher damit :q


----------



## stanleyclan (1. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

melde mich auch um vielleicht der glückliche zu sein und diese Top Rolle in den Händen zu halten! lg


----------



## Andy-583 (1. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

... die nehme ich auch wohl gerne! |rolleyes


----------



## sack (1. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Ich kann die Rolle auch gebrauchen!!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (1. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Also wenns sein muss....


----------



## Ines (2. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Und ohne was dichten zu müssen? Na, ich melde mich trotzdem...


----------



## langer57 (2. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

na da bin ich doch auch dabei


----------



## marlin oo1 (2. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Ich möchte die auch gern haben  :m


----------



## Bier (2. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

schaut jut aus dsa schmucke stück, nehm ich gern! *G*


----------



## Doc Plato (2. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Feines Röllchen! 

Die hätte ich auch gerne!  :g


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (2. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Die Rolle wäre super für den nächsten Urlaub nach Skandinavien. :k

Die würde ich sehr gerne haben.:k


----------



## Seit 1904 (2. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

#hIch würde sie auch gerne nehmen!


----------



## Michael_05er (2. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Immer her damit!


----------



## Tensao (2. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Ich bin auch dabei!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matze- (2. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Bin auch dabei, warum auch nicht ^^


----------



## Feiner Herr (2. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Ich hätte die Rolle natürlich sehr gerne.


----------



## derleineangler (2. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

jepp, bin dabei ! her mit dem ding !!


----------



## Okken53 (2. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Wenn ich sie gewinnen würde, würde ich mich freuen. Dann müsste ich auch nicht mein Taschengeld ausgeben.


----------



## dirk-mann (2. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

moin

passt schon alles klar nehm ich


----------



## Damyl (3. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Noch einer der sie nehmen würde


----------



## nemles (3. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Okey, wenn es sein muß, ich nehme sie :m


----------



## Feedar (3. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

wenns im Lotto net klappt dann vielleicht hier


----------



## Honeyball (3. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

mmh, die würde ich ja gerne mit nach Norge nehmen zu unserer Tour an den Velfjord...


----------



## Uli69 (3. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Moin, ich wäre auch begeisterter Nutzer.
G
Uli


----------



## stefclud2000 (3. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

sage schonmal "DANKE" für diese tolle Rolle!


----------



## MuggaBadscher (3. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Dann meld ich mich doch auch mal an. |rolleyes


----------



## hedweg (3. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Das wäre eine FREUDE.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## isi 81 (3. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

|supergriIch nehm sie auch#h


----------



## köter (3. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

OOhhrr Mennoo Willch Och Hamm !!!

gruss an alle raubfischer !


----------



## Locke4865 (3. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Hab da noch ne Rute ohne Rolle die tät da gut passen

Jens


----------



## Forellendieb (3. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

könnte ich auch gebrauchen.....:k :m


----------



## Marco25 (3. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

wäre ein super weihnachtsgeschenk!würd mich freuen........#h


----------



## peterws (3. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Das schöne Röllchen hätte ich wohl auch sehr gerne!


----------



## jens1204 (3. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

ich gerne auch:q 
(dann kommt mehr für meine Kinder unter den Weihnachtsbaum):vik:


----------



## mahu (3. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Jo da mach ich doch auch mit, denn was neues ist immer gut.

Mfg


----------



## De Bentz (3. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Ich nehm sie natürlich auch gerne ...


----------



## toller-hecht14 (3. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Ich würd s gern haben...bin noch schüler und hab deshalb nicht so viel geld für angelzeug zur verfügung


----------



## ArmeWurst (3. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

gratis! da gibt es etwas graaatis!!! *hinstürz*

ich nehme sie gerne


----------



## Zanderhunter01 (4. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Bin Anwesend Chef


----------



## Criss81 (4. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Ja:vik: ich mach auch mit....


----------



## Pfandpirat (4. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Da bin ich doch dabei.


----------



## Waveman (4. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

JA, ich würde die Rolle sonst auch nehmen |laola:


----------



## Slider86 (4. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

ich nehm gleich 2


----------



## Ag3nt (4. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Ich *meld* mich mal im Thread 

Bin auch dabei ^^


----------



## Wurmbader70 (4. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

*meld*


----------



## FJM (4. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

*Bescheid!*

Ich sollte die Rolle bekommen, weil sie so schön zu unserem blau und silber geschmückten Weihnachtsbaum passen wird!!


----------



## nowortg (4. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Na ja, bevor ich mich schlagen lasse nehme ich sie lieber.

MfG und stets Petri Heil

nowortg


----------



## Gizi (4. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

auch meld #6


----------



## alligator (4. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Ich will auch!!!!!!!!!!!|wavey:


----------



## allrounderab (4. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

mach auch ne meldung


----------



## Doanaplantscha (4. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Ja, ich will.


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (4. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Ich würde auch sehr gerne gewinnen


----------



## megger (4. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Ich AUCH!


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (4. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

_*Ich Auch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*_


----------



## Trollmaster (4. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Ich auch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:m:m:m                             
Mfg. der Trollmaster


----------



## locotus (4. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

bevor ich mich schlagen lasse..., Ich hätte auch Verwendung für diese Rolle.

Gruß Lars


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (4. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Hallo! |wavey:Hallo!#h

Ja hier!|wavey:Hierhin hallo!|wavey: Brauch ne´Rolle fürs Wolfsbarschangeln vom Strand!

Ich stehe hier am Nordseestrand und hab ne Angel in der Hand. 
Doch werd ich völlig ordinär hängt unten dran kein Stationär.|kopfkrat
So bin ich völlig von der Rolle,weshalb ich mich nach Hause trolle.
Zur Frau sag ich: jetz bloß kein Wort,  ich schaue jetzt ins Anglerboard!

Dann meld ich mich hier an, weil man ne´ Rolle kriegen kann.

Gruß Walleyehunter6#h


----------



## silviomopp (4. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Ohne lange zu Diskuttieren !!! Ich nehm die Rolle einfach und schreib dann einen ausführlichen Testbericht !!!#h


----------



## ToxicToolz (4. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Die Rolle würde meiner Rollenlosen Rute im Wandschrank gut tun. Also hiermit melde auch Ich mich mal ...


Gruß Mike


----------



## Parasit (4. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

ich würde sie natürlich auch gerne gewinnen!


----------



## der kleine Muck (4. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Na, dann geb ich doch mal Bescheid, dass ich die gerne gewinnen würde!!! #h


----------



## crazyFish (4. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Joo da reihe ich mich ma mit in die Reihe ein, die wäre ein schönes Geschenk für meinen alten Herren wenn wir ma den Ostseeräubern nachstellen wollen.


----------



## Juliannn (4. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

ich will die Rolle auch gewinnen.


----------



## Fishing_Girl (4. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Hihiiiieeeer, ihiiiiiiiich *meld* *mit dem Finger schnips*


----------



## Bunnyhunter (4. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Hallo,
da ich erst letzte Woche den Fischereischein gemacht habe!und vom angeln noch nicht viel Ahnung habe!
melde ich mich doch trotzdem mal.

Grüsse aus Kempen

mfg

Bunny


----------



## hornhechteutin (4. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Moin Moin ,
als Angler der mehr in und auf der Ostsee unterwegs ist als im Süßwasser ( baden tue ich schon will ja nicht stinken :q ) wäre diese Rolle genau das richtige für mich :q


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Leon93 (4. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*


----------



## Sumsagro (4. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Ich würde mich auch über die Rolle freuen ;-)


----------



## Dorschina (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Ich würde die Rolle gerne nehmen...passt doch auch gut zu meinem Nickname :q


----------



## psycomico (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Hallo, hätte auch gerne diese Rolle 

Gruß, Psycomico


----------



## Essener68 (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Moin und Petri!
Gerne würde ich diese Rolle ausgibig testen.
Danke und bis neulich
Der Essener


----------



## scotishpike (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Hi ya,

me too. :vik:


----------



## willma (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:IIIIICCHH!!!|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Kador (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Ich hätte die auch gern, ich bin Mitchell-Fan #6


----------



## martinspro (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Ich würde die gerne nehmen  ...die sieht echt gut aus ..


----------



## Mr. Manta (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Waaas so viele woll´n die schon? 

Damit die Entscheidung noch schwerer wird will ich die auch.

Gruß 
Mr. Manta


----------



## Mxtxrbxrsch (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Wenn die einer dringend benötigt, dann ich !


----------



## Schalker (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Die Rolle hätte ich auch gern.:q

Grüße aus Dorsten 





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Werbung
> 
> *PureFishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*​
> Nachdem Pure Fishing zum langfristigen Partner geworden ist, gibt's nun jeden Monat was zu gewinnen.
> ...


----------



## adam-riese (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Möchte auch gern eine haben.

Gruß
adam-riese


----------



## Crazy69 (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Würde mich sehr darüber freuen !!!


----------



## Raubfish-Ud (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Die nehm ich mit geschmatzten Händen!!!!


----------



## gwheber (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Die hätte ich auch gern

Gruß Gwheber


----------



## suedhesse (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Die Rolle sieht gut aus, die würde ich gerne gewinnen.


----------



## Beamy (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Die würde ich auch gerne haben, beamy!


----------



## retlaw (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Na klar nehm ich die.

retlaw


----------



## hermann.di (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

:vik:Super Rolle !!!

#6 Ich nehmse sofort !!

Grüße alle


----------



## aalandy23 (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Möcht ich haben.Gefällt mir.


----------



## ostfriesengerd (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Möchte ich auch gerne haben
ostfriesengerd


----------



## andre28hb (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Ich nehme sie auch gern


----------



## Daniel Schober (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Rolle oh Rolle nun komm zu mir ,
den hier hast Du es gut,
das sage ich Dir!
Jeden Tag ein tolles Gewässer,
was willst Du mehr,
es geht nicht mehr besser!
Rolle oh Rolle vielleicht wirst du ja mein,
das wäre schön,
und der Tag wäre fein!

Mfg
Daniel


----------



## Masterofstream (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

die kann ich auch gut gebrauchen ;-)


----------



## Rohrbacher (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Na, wer möchte nicht gern eine Rolle gewinnen?!?


----------



## Carcharodon (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

DIE kann ich auch gebrauchen:vik:


----------



## bojuramartin (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Würde mich freuen!


----------



## rimbo (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Würde mir auch in den Kram passen ;-D.


----------



## warcraft123 (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Also ich als blutiger Anfänger würde mein Equipment auch gerne damit aufbesseren.


:vik:Jaaaaaaaaaa, ich will!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:vik:


----------



## daniel53 (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

oh ja diese rolle würde gut zu den anderen passen mfg daniel53:vik:


----------



## Patrick83 (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Guten Tag!
Ich melde mich auch mal!
Ich würde die Rolle auch gern haben!!
Gruß Patrick


----------



## matze-dixi (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

So eine schöne Rolle, die hätte doch einen wunderbaren Platz bei mir an der Angel!

Also her damit :vik:!

Danke schön, falls ich gewinne, viel Spaß dem Gewinner der tollen Rolle falls ich nicht gewinne!

Gruß Matze


----------



## FischerBub (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

So möchte hier nun auch mal mein Glück auf die Probe stellen! Vielleicht klappts ja.


|wavey:*meld*|wavey:


----------



## charel2988 (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

will ebenfalls die rolle haben


----------



## Joe^^ (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

diese rolle möcht ich auch gern


----------



## alexander12 (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

de is einfach geil -
de mog i


----------



## senner (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

ich mag auch gewinnen  :k


----------



## LukidaRooki (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Ich kann garnicht mehr ohne SIE...


----------



## forellenfischer09 (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Ich möchte die Rolle gewinnen


----------



## Elch-Ecki (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Für diese Rolle habe ich noch einen Platz an meiner Rute.
Die möchte ich gern haben.


----------



## Zippi (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Die ist aber schön....! :vik:


----------



## aal60 (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Suche auch noch ERSATZ für meine alte Pilkrolle.
Das wäre genau die RICHTIGE! #6


----------



## Forelle1976 (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

so was feines hätte ich wohl auch gerne !!!!!!!! )))


----------



## Waldviertlerklaus (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Die würde ich auch gerne gewinnen!!!


----------



## Bahrenfelder_Jung (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Falls Ihr noch nen Gewinner sucht: Ich würde sie auch nehmen#6


----------



## kieler1983 (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

hallo wunderschönen guten morgen aus dem hohen norden


----------



## Thomas80 (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

auch haben will|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Wiederfischer (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

#h Habe auch nix dagegen, die Rolle zu gewinnen!

Wiederfischer


----------



## Räuberschreck (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

#h* Frauenpower!!!*

 - auch ich möchte gerne eine tolle Spuhle gewinnen #6

Lg von der OÖ-Donau


----------



## Landsholdet (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

hätte sie auch gern...


----------



## Ozgirl (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

#h#h#h

Frauen liiieben neue glänzende Spuhlen....


----------



## kopyto 87 (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Tja, ich würde auch eine nehmen


----------



## atzelupe (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

hallo,


*
ich würde gerne diese rolle gewinnen*



liebe grüße alex


----------



## gasshupfer (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

will i ham, will i ham :q:q:q


----------



## Stipper Frank (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Würd ich gern mein eigen nennen.


----------



## Ostsee72 (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Hey ich glaub da steht mein Name drauf


----------



## elranchero (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Nehme ich auch vielen Dank:vik:


----------



## Tagger (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Da sag ich auch nicht "Nö".

#h


----------



## Marcel M. (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Ich würde sie auch unbedingt haben wollen, den sie past auf jeden fall gut zu den anderen Mitchell Rollen und Ruten in meinem Bestand!

*!!! NICHT VERGESSEN - GEBT DEN FISCHEN EINE CHANCE !!!*


----------



## Fleischmade (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Diesmal muss man keinen Fisch fangen?  Dann mach ich auch mit und möchte die Rolle gewinnen!!


----------



## raptorgaminglm1 (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

möcht ich auch haben|supergri


----------



## NiklaasLast (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Haben !!!!!!!!!!!!! Die mag ich haben.


----------



## kuglix (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Schöne Rolle, würde ich haben.#6
Würde gut in mein Sortiment passen.:vik:


----------



## mukel (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Bin auch dabei!!


----------



## Kampfler (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Würd auch gern mal mit professioneller Ausrütung angeln #h


----------



## charli1 (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Über diese Rolle würde ich mich auch sehr freuen.#:


----------



## Schwarzwusel (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Würde mir auch gut zu Gesicht stehen |supergri


----------



## dudausg (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Da nehme ich doch auch dran teil... hoffe ich habe diesmal glück!?!?!?

Gruß Dennis


----------



## Lagerbulle (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Immer her damit ich werde sie quelen und schauen was dir rolle so auf den kasten hat#6#6


----------



## Chriztian (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

bitttte haben will !!! ^^


----------



## Ahnz (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Mit dieser Rolle würde ich gerne angeln gehen.:q


----------



## rudolf8 (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

*EINS ZWEI ::::: MEINE  |kopfkrat ?*


----------



## DoKoBeKo (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Ich möchte die Rolle gewinnen.
Macht einen guten Eindruck.
Norwegen für 2009 ist zum testen schon gebucht.

Gruß DoKoBeKo


----------



## Phil Lee (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Ja, da muss ich meinen sämtlichen Vorpostern recht geben!

Diese Rolle würde ich ebenfalls sehr gerne als mein Eigentum betrachten 

^^spuck über die schulter^^


----------



## pfaffdaddy (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Auch ich schließe mich meinen Vorrednern an, ich könnte die Rolle auch gut gebrauchen :q
Gruß, Volker#h


----------



## Grilly (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

ich könnt die rolle auch gut gebrauchen |supergri


----------



## diebra (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Super Rolle, will ich auch haben  |rolleyes


----------



## nibbler001 (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Ich sag nur geile Rolle^^


----------



## ThomasKausHA (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Auch ich hätte noch Platz in meinem Angelgerätekeller!


----------



## Jerkman69 (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Ich bin dabei!!!#h#h#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

möchte gern die rolle gewinnen!


----------



## hedewe (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Die Rolle ist genau die Richtige die ich für eine ausgesuchte Rute von Mitchell verwenden würde.


----------



## Chrizzi (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

#h *meld*


----------



## fuhur123 (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Diese Rolle käme gerade recht, weil ich nach 30 Jahren Pause wieder eine komplette Ausrüstung anschaffen muss.
:l
mfG
Harald


----------



## fengil (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Mir ist vor kurzem eine Rolle kaputt gegangen#q, deswegen würde ich gerne die Rolle GEWINNEN!!^^ :k

Bis den#h...


----------



## Calimero (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Bräucht auch ne neue zum Spinnfischen...


----------



## Flunderjäger (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Die würde ich auch gern gewinnen


----------



## siwok44 (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Alle vollen nur gewinnen,habt ihr nicks von finanzkrise gehört?Jetzt ist die Zeit das man sich alles kaufen muss!


----------



## Prignitzer_Junge (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

diese Rolle würde mir auch sehr gut gefallen, ich werde nicht nein sagen, Versprochen.....


----------



## VR6-Bert (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

die würde ich auch gern nehmen, jetzt wo es meine alte zerlegt hat. würde sich gut unterm weihnachtsbaum machen


----------



## Christian K. (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

nun Sportsleute das ja mal eine Supersache,freut mich sowas!!!

auch ich würde sie gerne haben wollen


----------



## Codhunter (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

nun, da sag ich auch mal ganz laut "Hier.... ich hätt sie auch gern" *lach*


----------



## miosga (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

die sieht gut aus, die nehm ich! #h


----------



## mireba (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Hallo,
wäre schön auch mal in meinem Leben was zu gewinnen.
Und dann auch noch was fürs Hobby.
Grüsse mireba


----------



## Wallerfreund (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Diese Rolle würde mir auch gefallen ! #h


----------



## Anjolus (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Möchte die auch wohl haben ;-)


----------



## Ute (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Die Rolle würde gut zu meiner neuen Ruten passen. #6
Melde mich also hier mit auch mal an. |rolleyes


----------



## wessel54 (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

die rolle will wohl jeder von uns haben. ich nämlich auch


----------



## CougarLD (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Ich hätt auch Verwendung für dieses schöne Teil :q


----------



## iche112 (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Ich würd sie auch nehmen.#h#h


----------



## trashdevil (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Bei so einer Spitzenrolle kann doch keiner nein sagen. 
Oder jemand anderer Meinung?

*Petri Heil.*  #6


----------



## Nicolaj89 (5. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Hey, die könnte ich auch gebrauchen  besonders als Schüler kann man sich normalerweise solch tolle Rollen nicht leisten :-( 

Als WILL ICH HABEN


----------



## okram24 (6. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Die kann ich mir super zum Meerforellenfischen vorstellen!


----------



## Hörnchen (6. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Meine Frau und ich würden uns freuen wenn wir die Rolle gewinnen werden.
Wir Danken schon vorab.
MfG Manu und ich:vik:


----------



## Grimpfl (6. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Halli Hallo zusammen 
Sowas würde mich sehr bereichern, dann müsste ich nicht mehr ständig hin und her bauen  Da ich frisch wieder angefangen habe und noch nicht so gut ausgestattet bin 

Viele Grüße an alle und Petri heil


Gruß André


----------



## Robson Ponte (6. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Tja da sag ich nicht nein.

Her mit der Rolle.. :q


----------



## Ranshofner (6. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Hallo Leute,

Dazu sag ich nicht nein, also her mit diesem schönen "Ding"

Schönen Gruß und Petri Heil
vom Nachbarland
Österreich


----------



## carphunter667 (6. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Ich hätte auch gerne diese Rolle |wavey: 

:vik:

lg Carphunter667


----------



## islandhopper (6. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Eine super Rolle, von der ich jetzt schon begeistert bin, ich nehme Sie gerne, Danke!


----------



## erisguterjunge82 (6. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Ich will die Rolle gewinnen


----------



## mr.simmerl (6. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Na , klar die will ich auch haben !:vik:


----------



## angler4711 (6. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Moin, Moin!

Ich nehme sie auch gerne!


----------



## Kleiner Dorsch (6. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Ja :vik:.die wünsch ich mir zu Weihnachten,die passt wunderbar zu meiner neuen Balzer Seatrout..#:.

Das sagt auch mein Sohnemann:q:q:q


----------



## Schreck2 (6. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

würde mich ebenfalls riesig über diese rolle freuen
LG


----------



## ajam (6. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

hallo,
ich wäre ja dumm, wenn ich es nicht wenigstens versuchen würde


----------



## icevega (7. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Bin dabei!


----------



## Koelnhorst (7. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Jaaaa, die hätte ich auch gerne!


----------



## heavy metal (7. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Könnt`ich gebrauchen:vik:


----------



## wohmos (7. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

:vik: Ich möchte natürlich, wie viele andere mit Sicherheit auch die Rolle gewinnen. Ist doch eine Super Sache #6


----------



## sc00b (7. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

lecker ne mitchell rolle wer kann die nicht gebrauchen?? #h


----------



## Chaot64 (8. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Angemeldet


----------



## norgefriend (8. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Hallo hier ist Norgefriend, ich möchte sehr gerne diese Rolle gewinnen!!!! (Hab bisher leider noch nie etwas gewonnen) LG Norgefriend


----------



## Bream_Ol (8. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Hallo,

Ich versuchs auch mal :vik:

M E L D U N G ! #h


----------



## xmxrrxr (8. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Die wäre genau das was ich brauche :q

Gruß
mirror


----------



## Mr.Powerbait (8. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

für umsonst,immer her damit,DANKE


----------



## U1962Z (8. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Will ich auch haben.ist doch bald Weihnachten.


----------



## plun3 (9. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Ich würde die Rolle ebenfalls gerne gewinnen.


----------



## Oinkoink (9. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Möchte die Rolle auch gewinnen!


----------



## Karpfendengeler (9. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Haben wollen sofort jetzt ! hehehe:vik:


----------



## Hackersepp (9. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Mir gefällt die Rolle auch!#6

Ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen


----------



## procambarus (9. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Die könnte ich gut gebrauchen#6


----------



## Zwerg Nase (9. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Ich habe eine alte und eine uralte Mitchell Rolle, beide Funktionstüchtig. Über eine neue Mitchell würde ich mich freuen.

Gruß, Zwerg Nase #h|welcome:


----------



## nordsidetuning (9. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

brauch auchne neue:vik:


----------



## hardenberg (9. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Adoptiere die Rolle gerne!#h


----------



## Carp0815 (9. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

passt super auf meine speddy pls


----------



## klener Giotto (9. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

So dann meld ich mich auch mal, würde dann ein frühes Weinachtsgeschenk!!! **FREU***FREU**


----------



## ILOVESPINNING07 (9. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

JO
gerade erst hier und man kann 
schon ne rolle gewinnen!!|uhoh::q
Ich bin dabei:vik:


----------



## merlin3 (9. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Wenn für "lau", dann "jau"

Gruß
al


----------



## boot (9. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Ich möchte die Rolle gewinnen.lg#6


----------



## zesch (10. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

+ diesmal gewinn ich !

Gruß

zesch


----------



## Lausitzerangler (10. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Die könnte ich auch gut gebrauchen 

Mfg Juri


----------



## der Nachwuchs (10. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

japs, würde sie auch gerne haben (so als Schüler  )!!!


----------



## spaghettifresser1 (10. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Würde auch gern eine haben.
Die Rute wartet schon...

Mfg

spaghettifresser1


----------



## cafabu (11. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Moin,moin,
is ja ein feines Röllchen, könnte ich gut fürs Spinnangeln in Norge für meine Frau gebrauchen.
Gruß
Carsten


----------



## danisus (11. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Mit dieser Rolle wäre mein Rollenbestand ausgeglichen mit meinem Rutenbestand und ich müsste nich immer Rollen wechseln! Leider hat das ja in den den Kleinanzeigen nicht ganz geklappt mit ner neuen und vor allem guten Rolle!

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## HendrikB (11. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Ich würd mich auch darüber freuen!
Beste Grüße, Hendrik


----------



## opus (11. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Ich möchte die auch gern haben

mfg opus


----------



## goldfish007 (11. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Kann es nur bestätigen...Will sie auch (sehr gerne) !!!

MfG


----------



## kurzer83 (11. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Ich kann sie auch gut Gebrauchen#h#h:vik:


----------



## bikeralf (11. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Könnte die rolle dringend brauchen Wer immer mit dem Strom schwimmt,wird die Qelle nie kennenlernen.


----------



## atibandi (11. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

sieht super aus das teil!
ich würd sich auch nehmen!
grüße matti


----------



## rootmerk (12. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Nehm ich gerne mit!


----------



## F1SCHER (12. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

so eine rolle möcht ich auch gewinnen #h


----------



## rallye-vid (12. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Als Wiedereinsteiger in den Angelsport würde ich mich über diese Rolle freuen.

Umso mehr, weil ich bald auch im Salzwasser mein Glück versuchen möchte.


----------



## Denny79 (12. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Ich nehme die gerne


----------



## JimmyEight (12. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Super Rolle! Die würde sich bei mir sicher wohl fühlen


----------



## Kalle (12. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

würde die rolle auch gerne nehmen,so eine fehlt mir noch.


----------



## gerry-07 (12. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Die Rolle nehm ich natürlich auch bei mir ist sie bestimmt gut aufgehoben:q#6


----------



## steel (12. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

die rolle hätt ich auch gern, die wäre perfekt für meine neue speedmaster...das könnt ich auch gleich iam nordkapp beim leichten pilken testen...#:


----------



## trixi-v-h (13. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Ich würde die Rolle auch gern testen. Hätte dann bestimmt eine gute Rolle für Meerforellen.


----------



## Dirk_001 (13. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

So eine Rolle hätte ich auch gerne


----------



## troutmaster69 (13. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Moin moin,

ich möchte die *"**1132784 Mitchell GiTa"* gerne Testen!


MfG, troutmaster69


----------



## Norgefun (13. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Ich würde gerne die vorletzte Rolle haben.


----------



## Norgefun (13. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

#hIch würde gerne die vorletzte Rolle haben.:vik:


----------



## Spinnfisch (13. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

hallo 
ich mach auch mal mit


----------



## ankaro (13. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Also ich als Jungangler würde mein Equipment auch gerne damit aufbesseren.


Jah, ich will SIE ..haben^^


----------



## Bausi (13. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Lechz, da läuft einem ja das Wasser im Munde zusammen:

Ich freue mich wie Bolle 
über diese neue Rolle!


----------



## Loreley (14. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Diese Rolle sollte von der Hand einer Frau geführt werden
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




|wavey:


----------



## Strandfan (14. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Die Rolle würde sich super an meiner Daiwa AWB machen... die sucht noch ne passende rolle!!!!! #h
Deshalb hätte ich die auch gern.....

Gruß
Björn


----------



## heinz g (14. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Hiermit melde ich mich für die Rolle an.


----------



## consti91 (14. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Super Rolle, hätte ich auch gerne !!|supergri


----------



## LAC (14. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Hallo - diese Rolle ist bestens geeignet für mein Revier. Dafür muss ich mich anmelden!


----------



## HI-LO (14. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

:kJepp:k, auch haben will.:l


----------



## Hemelinger Spezial (14. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

schöne rolle, die möchte ich wohl gerne mal ausführen.:k
meine shimano aero fische ich jetzt schon seid 12 jahren.
währe auf jeden fall echte entwicklungsarbeit.


----------



## Dietmar161 (15. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

ja ich möchte die auch wohl haben


----------



## TomHQ (15. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Auch ich würde die Rolle natürlich gerne bekommen!


----------



## xassixs (15. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

hätte die rolle auch gern #h


----------



## Elgar (15. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Nehm ich doch


----------



## Friedfischschreck (16. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Ich würd mich auch über die Rolle freuen... 

mfg

Friedfischschreck


----------



## jugendfischer92 (16. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

wäre echt geil wenn ich die haben könnte.
Wollte mir sowieso eine neue kaufen!!!
Also bewerbe ich mich jetzt offiziell um die Rolle!!!


----------



## Hamwe (16. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Super Teil, die würde ich auch nehmen.


----------



## Dorschi1968 (17. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Könnte ich auch wohl gebrauchen....


----------



## Kröte (17. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

ich hätte auch gerne eine #6


----------



## schadstoff (17. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*


































*Uiiii Da tät ich mich auch freuen....das wär das perfekte Weihnachtsgeschenk für mich, aber leider ist sie mir zu Teuer zum kaufen.

Falls es so kommen sollte das ich die Rolle gewinne, ist es ehrensache das ich trotz "nichtverlangen" einen Testbericht darüber verfassen werde 
*


----------



## cpt.hook (17. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Hiermit reihe ich mich auch mal in die Reihe derer Leute ein die gerne die Rolle hätten :vik:

Sebastian


----------



## Tycoonflash (17. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Ja also für meine Zukünftige neue Angel wird diese Rolle schon sehr gut passen.  Also ich sag dann mal:

*"Ich möchte auch gern eine haben"* 

Mfg. Flo


----------



## ralf2704 (17. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Die Rolle möchte ich gerne gewinnen. Wäre doch ein schönes Willkommensgeschenk hier vom Board für mich. Allen anderen die mitmachen auch viel Glück.


----------



## Chris_360 (17. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Hallo,

ich könnte die Rolle auch gut gebrauchen ,-)


----------



## matthias_other1 (17. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Schönes Teil !
Würde ich nicht verschmähen !


----------



## Archer (18. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Zu der Rolle würde ich nicht 'Nein' sagen...


----------



## Dennis1706 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

#a#a#a|jump:Schickes Röllchen,ich war auch immer artig |engel:|engel:|engel:



|wavey:#hsee you...


----------



## Michiel (18. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

dito #:
Ist ja der Hammer|smash:


----------



## Discocvw (18. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Hiermit reihe ich mich auch mal in die Reihe derer Leute ein, die gerne die Rolle hätten.
:q

Discocvw


----------



## Freddy007 (19. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

die will ich auch gewinnen.


----------



## Zombiefisch (19. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Ich auch will die Rolle !!!!!





"Es ist mir *******gal wer dein Vater ist, solange ich hier angle, läuft hier keiner übers Wasser"


----------



## Schlickrutscher (20. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Auch dabei !! :vik: Könnte das gute Stück sehr gut gebrauchen.#h


----------



## Jacky Fan (20. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Jupp, will Pilken mit dem Röllchen


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (20. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Das wär mal was, meld mich auch!


----------



## Dorschbremse (20. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Ja, dann bin ich halt der 300.ste der die Rolle haben möchte!!!|supergri


----------



## SPORTFISCHER2008 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

:vik:Hallo,Würde zu dieser Rolle türlich auch nicht nein sagen.
Gutes Zubehör kann man immer brauchen.
Grüße aus dem SAARLAND.


----------



## Silvo (21. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Ist sogar meine lieblingsmarke,nur habe ich nicht soviel geld mir so eine rolle zu holen,jaaaa ich will sie auch


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (21. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

#h

Die würde so grade noch in meine Vitrine oder notfalls  auch an meine Wallerspinne, also wenn sie sonst niemand möchte..... immer her damit!|rolleyes

nur die dicken
Tom


----------



## andreas1976 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

:c bei so einer schönen Rolle könnte ich heulen....

und wenn ich sie gewinnen würde noch viel mehr......


----------



## andyholly (21. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Wer kann dazu schon Nein sagen?
Also ich würden mich tierisch freuen......

mfg


----------



## Master Hecht (21. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

ich meld mich dann auch noch mal...
mfg Master Hecht


----------



## Jogyman (22. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Ich würde auch gern eine nehmen


----------



## Finke20 (22. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

:vik:

Vielleicht hab ich auch mal Glück. Wenn sie keiner haben möchte, würde ich sie gerne nehmen.

finke20 #h


----------



## Allrounder0872 (22. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Moin Moin,

Wie kann man denn dazu nein sagen mitmachen kost ja nichts#6 Aber ein bischen glück gehört natürlich auch dazu!!!


----------



## Aldaron (22. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Hier will ich mitmachen. und du es somit

Eine anständige Rolle wäre ja mal was^^

Gruß

MiKe:vik:


----------



## delta9 (22. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Die könnte ich auch gebrauchen!!    :k


----------



## Hooked (22. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

...gebont!
Nehme ich...


----------



## Hansen fight (22. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Hallo
So ei Röllchen könnte mir auch gefallen.
Würde Ich gerne haben.


----------



## roque (22. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Ich würde mich auch riesig freuen!


----------



## Jockimann (23. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Feine Rolle !! Und zufällig fehlt mir so eine noch.
Die würd ich haben wollen!!


----------



## Thunder (23. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Könnte auch mal langsam wieder eine neue Rolle gebrauchen....

mfg
Thunder


----------



## Katteker (23. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Ich glaub die würde sich bei mir ganz gut machen!#h|rolleyes


----------



## deinosuchus (24. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Hi!

Wie mein Sohn als 1-2 Jähriger schon schnell lernte zu sagen "Hab'n!!!" 

Gruß...
Deinosuchus


----------



## Hollandus (24. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Würde ich mich auch sehr drüber freuen!


----------



## Kraaa (24. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Tolles Teil, fehlt mir genau zu meiner Erstaustattung 
Würde ich mit Freuden nehmen! #6


----------



## Koalano1 (24. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Ich hätte sie auch gern!


----------



## Berti86 (24. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Jaaa ich will sie auch abgreifen!


----------



## Michel81 (24. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

ich würde mich natürlich auch sehr über die rolle freuen...


----------



## Fanne (25. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

auf ne schöne rolle sage ich auch nicht nein 

#6
her damit |bla:


----------



## Siff-Cop (25. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

sieht gut aus das Teil


----------



## DerJörg (25. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Moin moin 

Die GiTa würde ich auch gerne abgreifen.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Grimpfl (25. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Hallo zusammen 
Auch ich würd mich riesig über so eine Rolle freuen. Da ich leidenschaftlicher "Spinner" ;-), so sagt es zumindest meine besser hälfte, bin. Bin seit dem Sommer wieder eingestiegen und wäre sehr glücklich über so einen Gewinn.


----------



## Fury87 (25. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

So, ich bin nun der 226te (habe hoffentlich richtig gezählt) der nicht nein sagt, sondern ja, ich möchte gerne diese rolle haben! Und falls es nicht klappt, kann man immer noch sagen, dabei sein ist zwar nicht immer alles, aber oft! Und einen versuch war es auf jeden fall wert! #6


----------



## Henni (26. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Na, wenn das so ist, dann wag ich auch mal einen Versuch.......wo das mit dem Reimen schon nicht geflunzt hat ;o)

Jaa! Auch ich würde die Rolle gern testen und dafür meine alte Daiwa langsam in Ruhestand schicken!


----------



## Kleiner Dorsch (26. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Dat is ja mal nen schönes Weihnachtsgeschenk,die wünsch ich mir. 
WAr auch gaaaaaaanz artig.:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Tyracar (26. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Die hätte ich auch gerne:vik:


----------



## Palerado (26. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Ich würde sie wohl auch nehmen


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (27. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Ich auch


----------



## MMueller201086 (27. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Jo als Junger Angler mit wenig Geld könnte ich diese Rolle sehr gut gebrauchen


----------



## Thuny (27. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

<< kann die Rolle auch brauchen!


----------



## Bad_Fish (27. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Hi!

Ich hätte die Rolle auch gern! #6

Gruß
Dominic


----------



## Dunraven (27. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Ich hätte auch nichts dagegen sie zu gewinnen.


----------



## PureContact (28. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Ich meld mich mal auch an...


----------



## Maja1178 (28. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Das wär doch noch ein schönes Weihnachtsgeschenk für mich... |supergri Haben will...|bigeyes


----------



## Patrick83 (28. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Bescheid! 
Ich würde mich auch sehr über die Rolle freuen...!!!


----------



## mcrae (28. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Ne neue Rolle kann ich immer gebrauchen...


----------



## angelsüchto (28. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

ich hätte da noch platz platz für dieses göttliche stück#v:z


----------



## Tangläufer (28. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Melde mich hiermit auch als potenzieller Gewinner der Rolle.

Die Schnur habe ich schon zu Hause


----------



## ronny62 (28. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Ich würde sie auch nehmen.


----------



## Mxtxrbxrsch (29. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

ich nehm sie


----------



## stan von eden (29. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

ich bin der einzige, der nein sagt... kleiner geldbeutel? 100 euro ist ein preis für eine sogenannte mittelstandsrolle für den "kleinen Geldbeutel"??? das ist schon viel geld, und sollte sich mehr als durchsetzen zwischen den "mittelstandsrollen"!!! man bekommt unter dem auch gescheite rollen, denn wieviel betriebsstunden läuft soetwas denn bei den meisten durch??? wer von euch geht jede woche zehn stunden oder mehr intensiv fischen, und kommt so auf mindestens 600 stunden im jahr mit einer rolle, und urteilt dann, nach längerer zeit...?
derjenige, der diese rolle sein eigen nennen darf, sollte angemessen ausgewählt und in bringpflicvht gebracht werden, damit man einen test auch wirklich offensiv betrachten und auswerten kann!!! 
ist es nun ein besseres preis-leistungs-verhältnis als alle anderen, oder zumindest, meisten... oder tut es eine rolle um 30% weniger viellecht genauso gut? ja ich will sie auch, ist nur eine idee von haben wollen,wo liegt der sinn dieses veschenken wollens...???


----------



## Konny (29. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Werbung
> 
> *PureFishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder​*
> Nachdem Pure Fishing zum langfristigen Partner geworden ist, gibt's nun jeden Monat was zu gewinnen.
> ...


Puh,die sieht aus wie für mich gemacht,grien!


----------



## Ruhr-Angler (29. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Ich melde mich auch für die Rolle!!


----------



## celebration (29. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

hier ich nehme sie


----------



## Schorsch987 (29. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Genau die Rolle hatt mir noch gefehlt!!!


----------



## PBMaddin86 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Na mal eine Alternative zur meiner Shimano Rolle! Wenn sie das hält was sie verspricht ne echte Alternative und eventuell kommt man dann mal von Shimano weg 

Ich nehm auch eine


----------



## litzbarski (30. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Ich möcht sie haben.

Andre


----------



## Viper5684 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

auch ich bewerbe mich noch...habe in 3 tagen geburtstag...vllt wird das ja schon ein vorgeschenk


----------



## Herbynor (30. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Obwohl ich kein neuse Mitglied bin, würde die Rolle auch gut in mein Sortiment passen.


----------



## Sascha1806 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Die kann ich gut gebrauchen|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im November*

Das ist doch wieder mal typisch:
Wen man nix weiter machen muss als sich zuz melden, da kommen dann gleich viel mehr "Bewerber" um die Ecke, als wenn man dafür Bilder einstellen muss, was reimen oder einen Bericht einstellen....

Da werden wir aber ab nächstem Jahr das wieder verschärfen müssen!!!
Denn gerade die Altmember können ja wirklich ruhig etwas mehr tun. 

Ich mach das hier jetzt dicht, um den Gewinner für diesen Monat auszulosen..

Weiter gehts dann im Thread für Dezember (demnächst hier frei geschaltet...)


----------

